# please help me



## nickshannon12 (Mar 26, 2018)

how i got it : 
basically i smoked weed around 4 months ago and got this and i'm scared for my life every minute. I smoked around 5 times and last time was just terrible i smoked too much and freaked out woke up in the morning nothing looked real but i didn't think anything of it, than i was at target and i just keep spacing out randomly and had a huge panic attack this lasted for around a week and i was fine again and thought nothing of it i just described it as being high again. Than one night right after i quit smoking i felt derealized and kept spacing out again and ever since than i've been like this, and i just wanna know if this is derealization and depersonalization, i've had huge panic attacks where i called the ambulance and yea.

Background info : i've been completely scared of death my whole life it has come and gone but i remember last year i just thought i had a heart disease because i started to think abought all that stuff and my anxiety was bad for awhile and completely went away until now.

My symptoms: i really just wanna know if this is dr and dp so let me know if these symptoms are normals

•i like space out and look back at what i was doing and it dosent seem like it happend or what i was just doing happended weeks ago. i'll be on my phone and look off my phone and it's like i space out. this one freaks me out the most and causes more anxiety.
• body parts especially my hand feel numb 
•can't really breathe good but this kinda went away. 
•a little bit of dizziness
•memories feel really distant 
• visual - eye snow, floaters, and lots of black spots
•i over think everything like if i say a word wrong i completely think i'm dying.
• my friend has dp but i always thinks he's lying to me and he causes this to me and he's killing me slowly.

I have really good days and really bad days. i felt completely recovered for 2 days and than i got sick had a big panic attack and now i'm back i was recovering slowly again and went under a lot of stress yesterday and i'm back now.


----------



## nathan69 (Apr 16, 2016)

Whats up nick, I also got DR/DP from smoking weed. You were talking about looking at your phone then looking up. It feels like you forgot where you were for a little bit right? like when you look up you don't know where you are? I also have feared death my whole life and think about it often. What I did to help myself get passed the the anxiety that comes with DR is just don't think or worry about it. Just change your mindset and not care about anything. Take everything a little less serious. When The DR comes in from looking up from your phone just wait don't do anything. if you wana talk about anything you can hmu.


----------



## nickshannon12 (Mar 26, 2018)

Nathan69 said:


> Whats up nick, I also got DR/DP from smoking weed. You were talking about looking at your phone then looking up. It feels like you forgot where you were for a little bit right? like when you look up you don't know where you are? I also have feared death my whole life and think about it often. What I did to help myself get passed the the anxiety that comes with DR is just don't think or worry about it. Just change your mindset and not care about anything. Take everything a little less serious. When The DR comes in from looking up from your phone just wait don't do anything. if you wana talk about anything you can hmu.


----------



## nickshannon12 (Mar 26, 2018)

thank you so much nathan for the support i really appreciate it! i had a big panic attack before i wrote this and it’s been 2 days and i feel really good when my mind is distracted i was with a bunch of my friends for 2 nights and i felt almost normal and had a lot of fun, but i just left there house and for some reason it’s teally bad again in the car i was having a panic attack, i felt really depressed for some reason. i think a big trigger for me is being outside because i just think about all my surroundings


----------



## solus (Mar 20, 2018)

Yeah, that's DP/DR and most of the symptoms are pretty standard.

I have the visual stuff: snow (which some people connect with DR), as well as floaters and the occasional black spot (both of which are pretty innocuous and seem completely unrelated to DR).

No matter how bad it feels, how f'd up and lost you seem, and how convincing it all seems, it's essentially harmless and will pass.

Anxiety is at the root of it, so treat that. Don't frustrate yourself thinking you need to resolve whatever is the trigger. At the moment it's death anxiety, but it could be replaced by any of a number of fears. If the anxiety is over something normal that you have control over, then maybe it serves a purpose, and is worth attacking directly.



nickshannon12 said:


> how i got it :
> basically i smoked weed around 4 months ago and got this and i'm scared for my life every minute. I smoked around 5 times and last time was just terrible i smoked too much and freaked out woke up in the morning nothing looked real but i didn't think anything of it, than i was at target and i just keep spacing out randomly and had a huge panic attack this lasted for around a week and i was fine again and thought nothing of it i just described it as being high again. Than one night right after i quit smoking i felt derealized and kept spacing out again and ever since than i've been like this, and i just wanna know if this is derealization and depersonalization, i've had huge panic attacks where i called the ambulance and yea.
> 
> Background info : i've been completely scared of death my whole life it has come and gone but i remember last year i just thought i had a heart disease because i started to think abought all that stuff and my anxiety was bad for awhile and completely went away until now.
> ...


----------



## nickshannon12 (Mar 26, 2018)

solus said:


> Yeah, that's DP/DR and most of the symptoms are pretty standard.
> 
> I have the visual stuff: snow (which some people connect with DR), as well as floaters and the occasional black spot (both of which are pretty innocuous and seem completely unrelated to DR).
> 
> ...


----------



## nickshannon12 (Mar 26, 2018)

solus just a quick question, do you know when your cured if the visual stuff goes away??


----------



## solus (Mar 20, 2018)

My visual snow (and tinnitus) has been with me from my earliest memories (age 5). It's almost certainly unrelated to my DR, which I first experienced at age 18.

However, DR sufferers have reported visual snow, and other perceptual issues, as symptoms. If it started with the DR, then it should go away with the DR.

I should mention that I consider my visual snow and tinnitus effectively "cured". Because I feel no anxiety about it, my brain does an astonishing job at filtering it out of my awareness. Yours will too when you get past the anxiety. Like the nose on your face, which is always jutting out in the center your vision, or your eyes' blind spots, you never notice it!

However, in your case, it will probably go away, and you won't notice it even if you try.



nickshannon12 said:


> solus just a quick question, do you know when your cured if the visual stuff goes away??


----------



## nickshannon12 (Mar 26, 2018)

solus said:


> My visual snow (and tinnitus) has been with me from my earliest memories (age 5). It's almost certainly unrelated to my DR, which I first experienced at age 18.
> 
> However, DR sufferers have reported visual snow, and other perceptual issues, as symptoms. If it started with the DR, then it should go away with the DR.
> 
> ...


Okay thank you so much for the information. ive gotten really good at controlling it but every time i think about it all my symptoms appear and than i just tell myself that it's just a thought and sometimes i just can't and it gets out of control


----------



## solus (Mar 20, 2018)

nickshannon12 said:


> Okay thank you so much for the information. ive gotten really good at controlling it but every time i think about it all my symptoms appear and than i just tell myself that it's just a thought and sometimes i just can't and it gets out of control


Yeah, you can't really control it directly.

Eventually, you will get so good at it that even if you try really, really hard to think those thoughts, those symptoms will never appear.

I mean, that's how it is for virtually everyone else, isn't it?


----------



## nickshannon12 (Mar 26, 2018)

solus said:


> Yeah, you can't really control it directly.
> 
> Eventually, you will get so good at it that even if you try really, really hard to think those thoughts, those symptoms will never appear.
> 
> I mean, that's how it is for virtually everyone else, isn't it?


yes thank you so much for the replies. very helpful! i just hope i can keep getting better.


----------



## nathan69 (Apr 16, 2016)

nickshannon12 said:


> thank you so much nathan for the support i really appreciate it! i had a big panic attack before i wrote this and it's been 2 days and i feel really good when my mind is distracted i was with a bunch of my friends for 2 nights and i felt almost normal and had a lot of fun, but i just left there house and for some reason it's teally bad again in the car i was having a panic attack, i felt really depressed for some reason. i think a big trigger for me is being outside because i just think about all my surroundings


Yea I've noticed when I am having a ton of fun I forget about it completely but then once Its over it starts to kick back in. Oof Dp/Dr sucks


----------



## nickshannon12 (Mar 26, 2018)

Nathan69 said:


> Yea I've noticed when I am having a ton of fun I forget about it completely but then once Its over it starts to kick back in. Oof Dp/Dr sucks


 you got that right!


----------

